# WOW! 2005 line



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I want one of the splatter paint job ones. Too cool. Definately nothing else painted like that one. I suppose one could say it's ugly, but I like it. The "President" model is nice an understated though:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Landsharks used to come with splattered paint jobs. So do new Fender guitars.


----------

